# new roomate brought his pitbull OMG



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

so i went away on vacation i come back a nd my roomate has this HUGE PITBULL living in my house now said his ex wife dumped him on him i am livid i dont trust pitbulls wit h cats i have 2 cats one is missing now and the siamese does not like the dog she puffs up and wacks him the dog trys to chase the cat but soon as the cat turns her head and wacks him he backs off and runs away


i have seen dogs w high prey drive quickly turn from play to prey and kill cats



my roomate says his dog was raised with a cat and that cat beat his dog silly i have a hard time beliving that this dog is a monstner it could eat a man if it wanted


my siamese is a rescue i didnt resuce the cat so it could die?

DIE???!!

DIEEIEIEIEIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Really if you hate PITBULLS then why are you on a site that promotes the breed. Not all dogs (ie: pitbulls, labs, min pins) want to eat cats. If you don't like it tell your roomate to move out:hammer: If not keep them seperate.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

And so you are on a pitbull forum why?? If you don't like these "monsters" go complain on a cat forum.......


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

iuts not about hate i just dont trust them and not sure what to do how to confront my roomate im about this i thought a forumn full of pitbull experts would at least have some advice on how to approach this but i guess if kicking him out is the best answer then so be it


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bummer about you getting a new big dog. Pit bulls are not big dogs at all. I'm not sure what kind of dog you have at your house.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe your cat ran away because you left him all alone while you were on vacation. Next time you should be a responsible owner and take them to a boarding facility.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

exotica said:


> iuts not about hate i just dont trust them and not sure what to do how to confront my roomate im about this i thought a forumn full of pitbull experts would at least have some advice on how to approach this but i guess if kicking him out is the best answer then so be it


Well here is my advise
Never have a dog (any breed) that you do not trust!!! The reason we as a pitbull forum are questioning you about being on this site is you came on bashing a breed that we love and support. APBT already have enough of bad press!!! They are beautiful, loving, caring, loyal dogs and you calling it a monster is not a good idea we work so hard to promote the good in APBT. I did post other advise other then kiscking your roomate out. Keep them seperate is all I can tell you. Have you ever been involved with a APBT who was raised the proper way? If so you would know they are not monsters.

My Advise:
Find a new home for the dog (a home where he is loved and wanted), keep them seperate, or get a new roomate. Thats all I have to offer!!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Regardless of breed, if you don't trust it lay down some rules with the roomie. Keep them separate at all times and you should be good.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

aimee235 said:


> Maybe your cat ran away because you left him all alone while you were on vacation. Next time you should be a responsible owner and take them to a boarding facility.


I think that with A room mate,responsible cat care was made.as to whether the RM fullfilled his commitment,thats another story.
coming to A site with experienced handlers has A multi pronged result.
we can help her to know that pits are not monsters.bad owners are and transpose it to the dog.
I would beg to promote the breed than bang on the OP.
your room mate did something irresponsible. rectify it.either have him and the dog go,or the dog go should you feel uncomfortable,or let your guard down and see for yourself as to what the dog truly is.
dogs actually are A good indicator of the type of person that raised them.
the dog could be the key to what type of person your roomate is,or his wife,depending on the time lapse from when the dog was in the care of them both,then in her care without him,and what the dog and handler may be once he regains the dog to it's previous state of mind.
theirs alot going on here take your time,don't react,or be brash in whatever you do.
now,if the dog shows unkind behavior or off temperament when you become the barrier between the cat and dog.protect yourself first,don't over react and be responsible with your decisions.
theirs one thing worse than 1 idiot inb a situation,2 idiots. don't become #2.
I hope this works out for all,the cats first,the dogs,then the people.sadly animals are forgotten in the equation of personalities.as you see with the dilema,the ex and your room mate.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

exotica said:


> my siamese is a rescue i didnt resuce the cat so it could die?
> 
> DIE???!!
> 
> DIEEIEIEIEIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


It will die eventually.. one way or another. 
Why dont you trust pitbulls?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

If you don't want the dog there then tell him to re-home him.
But to assume the cat will be a meal is ridiculous ... yes most have high prey drive, don't fault you for being concerned or cautious. If your on a pitbull forum for advice I suggest you go through the threads and educate yourself, cause to hate something with you knowing nothing about it is ignorant. Tell him to crate the dog while the cat is out, and put the cat in your room when the dog is out til you find a solution. I've never lost a cat to one of my dogs and I use to have 7,indoor cats 6 died of old age or cancer not by my own pitbulls. Just all a matter of knowing how to work around a high prey dog ....Good luck ...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Duece,is that an Abyssinian? it looks like my Mamacita.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Coz she has been brain washed by the media!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

wow.So I agree with Aprilortego. Bad idea to say what you said here, and yeah you have options so act on them. I have 3 cockatiels, 1 parrot that is small, and a rat with two apbts. My dogs haven't so much as ruffled a feather on any of those birds butts, and they walk around on the floor and bite at my dogs. My rat-she lunges at the dogs, and my dogs scream. So, my "huge" prey driven animals know the difference between what is family, and what is real prey, cuz they will go kill a rabbit in the back yard, and sniff my birds/rats butts like they are dogs too.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

MISSAPBT said:


> Coz she has been brain washed by the media!


and who better to take her brain out and rewash it?:woof:*pit bull advocates*


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

if the cat stands her ground and he backs off and doesnt snarl or anything just kinda runs away is that a sign of submission? 

also he stomps his feet at the cat like trying to get it to play with him is that also a sign he doesnt view the cat as prey? 

this cat has a high confidence level she will stand her ground and not run from a dog


i told my roomate about it he keeps insisting his dog was raised by a cat named domino and domino beat the dog silly and was alpha of the house i just dont kinow wheter to believe him or not


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

my cats and dogs live together fine. your roomate should have a crate to put him in when he is not around to supervise him that way he isnt left alone with the cats out. the cats if havent been around a dog will of course be sketchy and swat at him they will eventually calm down. Your roomate should watch the dog to make sure he doesnt get scratched in the eyes.dogs like to chase things that run its a game to them so this behaviour should be stopped and corrected when he does this. 
Pitbulls are not the "monster " you seem to think they are , why dont you read abit on here talk to those who know the breed well and maybe we can help with some of the fear you have built up on them. 
best thing 1st though is to get your roomate to get him a crate and have him crated when he isnt home you shouldnt be alone with him out if you actually have this kinda fear of him. Do you have pictures? theres a chance it may not even be a pitbull.
if you have velid questions ask but comming on a forum calling our dogs monsters isnt gonna get you alot of warm responses be polite and respectfull and everyone will show you the same. Good luck.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

angelbaby said:


> my cats and dogs live together fine. your roomate should have a crate to put him in when he is not around to supervise him that way he isnt left alone with the cats out. the cats if havent been around a dog will of course be sketchy and swat at him they will eventually calm down. Your roomate should watch the dog to make sure he doesnt get scratched in the eyes.dogs like to chase things that run its a game to them so this behaviour should be stopped and corrected when he does this.
> Pitbulls are not the "monster " you seem to think they are , why dont you read abit on here talk to those who know the breed well and maybe we can help with some of the fear you have built up on them.
> best thing 1st though is to get your roomate to get him a crate and have him crated when he isnt home you shouldnt be alone with him out if you actually have this kinda fear of him. Do you have pictures? theres a chance it may not even be a pitbull.
> if you have velid questions ask but comming on a forum calling our dogs monsters isnt gonna get you alot of warm responses be polite and respectfull and everyone will show you the same. Good luck.


you saved me 15 min. of typing,thanks,hehehe.
what she said.it's there,manage it,make him responsoble,yet don't balk at helping out.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

Then watch their interactions. If the dog is always backing down I wouldn't be worried. My dogs stomp their feet butts in the air trying to play with the birds, birds run at dogs with beaks wide open ready to bite...lol its actually funny. If you observe that the dogs is always backing down during interactions with cat, then I don't think that dog is going to try to eat the cat. When you are unable to supervise interactions seperate them via crate/ or doors. IMO if the dog wanted to kill the cat, it would be dead.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

william williamson said:


> Duece,is that an Abyssinian? it looks like my Mamacita.


Nope William , just good ol nyc feral tabby cats the one staring Duece down RIP was Cutie Lulie aka Fat Mama .... the one being used as a pillow is Smokie...


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Nope William , just good ol nyc feral tabby cats the one staring Duece down RIP was Cutie Lulie aka Fat Mama .... the one being used as a pillow is Smokie...


ferals rule,all mine were feral.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Dogs are what you put into them, if you put nothing into them you get nothing in return. If you spend the time and effort into training and working the dog you end up with an amazing companion that you can't imagine your life without.

Pit Bulls are just another breed of dog, they aren't specialized killers, they aren't freaks (well... I don't know about that one, Nubs is a bit of a freak..), they aren't blood thirsty animals that turn on a dime. They don't have locking jaws, and their jaw pressure isn't anything special. These are all myths that the media would love you to believe and it appears they have done a good job with you.

Dogs and small animals can get along just fine, if you work on it. I'd never leave them alone, no matter the breed, but having them co-exist isn't impossible, it just takes work.

My dog Nubs with a neighbors cat that wondered into my yard:


Nubs with a ferret



I hate to quote this person, but really he is correct: First you must see your dog as first an animal, then as his species a dog, then his breed, then his name.

Most people skip right to breed and it's not right. They are just dogs, everyone single one of them. If your willing to put the effort into training this dog, then we will be more then happy to help out, but unless you can look past this dogs breed and stop judging the dog off of it. No one can help you.

Good luck and let us know if your willing to have help.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

DarkMoon said:


> Dogs are what you put into them, if you put nothing into them you get nothing in return. If you spend the time and effort into training and working the dog you end up with an amazing companion that you can't imagine your life without.
> 
> Pit Bulls are just another breed of dog, they aren't specialized killers, they aren't freaks (well... I don't know about that one, Nubs is a bit of a freak..), they aren't blood thirsty animals that turn on a dime. They don't have locking jaws, and their jaw pressure isn't anything special. These are all myths that the media would love you to believe and it appears they have done a good job with you.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

From a training point of view this could be a disaster for both parties. I think you have every right to be concerned about a new big large dog in your house with cats regardless of the breed. If the dog is larger and over 70lbs he is probably a American Bully which is a pit bull type dog.

If the dog (again regardless of the breed) was not raised with your cats there is always a possibility of the dog attacking your cats. Dogs can go into prey drive and that would be it for the cat no matter the breed. 

My suggestion is to NEVER leave the dog and cats alone, if your roommate is going to be gone the dog needs to be crated in his room with the door closed or out side in a dog run or back yard if it is secure. Make these ground rules VERY clear to your roommate and you should be ok. Make sure you watch the dog and cats closely while you are home they sound ok right now but make sure the dog is not harassing the cats. If you see anything that concerns you talk to your roommate. It is also a good idea for the cats to have a dog free zone where they can get away maybe a cat door leading to the laundry room or somewhere the door is closed and the cats can run if they need to.

Dog and cats are always dicey but you can take precautions. It does not matter if it is a pit bull type dog or a lab accidents can happen so you just have to watch closely.

Things to avoid any types of fight
The dog should be fed away from the cats and no food ever left down on the ground, feed the cats high where the dog cannot get to the food.

Do not keep food items like rawhide bones on the ground, if the cat gets too close the dog could get protective same thing goes for toys if you see an issue.

Make sure they have separate water supplies

Good luck on the new addition to the house I think you will be fine if you follow these simple rules.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> From a training point of view this could be a disaster for both parties. I think you have every right to be concerned about a new big large dog in your house with cats regardless of the breed. If the dog is larger and over 70lbs he is probably a American Bully which is a pit bull type dog.
> 
> If the dog (again regardless of the breed) was not raised with your cats there is always a possibility of the dog attacking your cats. Dogs can go into prey drive and that would be it for the cat no matter the breed.
> 
> ...


Excellent post. This is not a problem that will sort itself out. Both you and your roommate will have to be responsible for making sure your animals aren't left to play unsupervised. I don't blame you for being apprehensive as you didn't ask for the dog to come into your house.

It will require work and if you feel you're not up to it then I wouldn't hold it against you if you decided your roommate needs to go.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

exotica said:


> i told my roomate about it he keeps insisting his dog was raised by a cat named domino and domino beat the dog silly and was alpha of the house i just dont kinow wheter to believe him or not


Just because he was raised around one cat does not mean he will like all cats. Nila (my apbt) loves my cats but will chase any other cats away. I would suggest only let them interact when 100% of you attention can be on them. Do not leave them together alone ever. I really feel if you are scared of this dog as you stated earlier that you do not trust him. Spend some time with him and if you still feel uneasy then make your roomate find him a new home. Dogs can sense fear and if you really don't trust him that would be the best option IMO. I know I would not like sleeping in a house where there is somthing or someone I didn't trust. We are here to help but please don't refer to APBT as monsters.


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

ok well here is what ive been doing anytime chico goes to sniff nala or chase or bounce around her i yell CHICO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and he stops and goes away and then i got treats for both and fed them both treats close to each other i made sure he didnt touch nalas treats and made sure she ate in front of him and vice versa i hope this works out hes got a big head i mean one chomp bye bye kitty even if she is a tough siamese she is no match 


but if a previous cat named domino was able to displace him and put the fear of god into him i think my cat can do it 2 because ive never seen a cat with as much spunk and anger as her when she gets mad so i hope it works i am afraid of the dog tho cause i know he is way stronger then me and could kill me if he wants to but i dont think the dog is smart enough to know that 

german shepherds can pick up when a person is scard of them i was hoping pitbulls werent as smart to figure it out this won sure as hell doesnot seem as smart lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Get them both a crate & monitor play time.

P.S. - I'm not sure I would want a roommate who brought another living thing into my home w/out discussing it w/ me first.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

exotica said:


> german shepherds can pick up when a person is scard of them i was hoping pitbulls werent as smart to figure it out this won sure as hell doesnot seem as smart lol


All animals can sense fear it is not just one breed

Trust me he is smarter then you think


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i wouldnt treat them real close together just to be on the safe side


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

the dogs never been crated and i cant boss my roomate around telling him what to buy he leaves the dog in the fenced in yard when he is not home to look after it 


u do not crate a cat period it will make the cat feel unsafe and she will flip out


soon as the dog goes for the cat like trys to play with her i scream and get inbetween them and he backs off and goes to his room usually so at least he listens to me


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

exotica said:


> u do not crate a cat period it will make the cat feel unsafe and she will flip out


You may not crate YOUR cat but this is not true of all cats. I have had many crate trained cats who very much enjoy to go to their own private SAFE area where they can't be bothered.


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

thats pretty disgusting to crate a cat, cats are not dogs u dont treat them the same way


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

exotica said:


> the dogs never been crated and i cant boss my roomate around telling him what to buy he leaves the dog in the fenced in yard when he is not home to look after it
> 
> u do not crate a cat period it will make the cat feel unsafe and she will flip out
> 
> soon as the dog goes for the cat like trys to play with her i scream and get inbetween them and he backs off and goes to his room usually so at least he listens to me


You really need to sit with your roommate and talk about your situation and resolve it. Both of you seems like, you really don't know how to take care of a pit bull.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

exotica said:


> thats pretty disgusting to crate a cat, cats are not dogs u dont treat them the same way


Got that right. No way I'm letting a filthy cat in the house. :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

exotica said:


> thats pretty disgusting to crate a cat, cats are not dogs u dont treat them the same way


Actually you can treat them very much the same way however many people do the same with cats as they do with small dogs and don't bother to train them or teach them any boundaries. Letting them wonder where every they please and do what ever they please. Many animals can be easily crate trained as it is a personal space of their own. All it takes is a little owner effort.

I am not say to crate your cats as they are obviously grown and set in thier ways, but it is in no way cruel or disgusting.

I would hope nothing where to ever happen to you nor where you ever to have an natural disaster as your cats would be traumatized by the disgusting people that would crate and board them for their safety. Unfortunately they would know no better.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

exotica, from what I can see you've got some really good advice that will help you with your problem. Instead of picking holes in everyone's suggestions it might be an idea to actually try some of them. 

As for bossing your roommate around, wouldn't you feel better if you were comfortable in your own home? Obviously you aren't with the way things are or you wouldn't have asked the question.

Hopefully at least some of the advice you have received will sink in. It's very easy to just blame the dog if something goes wrong but wouldn't you like to know you did everything you could to prevent it?


----------



## Pit_kid_2009 (May 13, 2009)

Weell considerin u said the cat swats at him and he runs away..I don't think the doggys tht bad but if you don't trust them..talk it over with your roomy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cats and dogs can very easily coexist. It may be harder if they are both older but keeping a safe eye on them and not leaving them together alone they should learn to get along.
My boys both love their kitty


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had a semi-feral cat for 11 years who needs to be able to come in and out of the house as she pleases or she freaks out and becomes destructive. Not just to my things, but to herself. She will pull her own fur out and scrape her paws bloody.

BUT - When I need to contain her I can put her in a crate with a blanket over it for privacy and she becomes completely calm. Cats can be crated.

If you don't want to crate your cat and you don't trust the roommates dog you still have to make arrangements to keep them separated when you can't supervise them. Dog in a crate. Cat in a bedroom with the door closed. Something. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

There is a bunch of good advice here. First, if it's your place, you should be able to dictate what comes in to the house and like already stated, any good roomate will discuss with you before bringing in a dog no matter the breed. If the roomate doesn't like it, well then he can find another place to live. Second, it is not "disgusting" to crate a cat. I don't do it, but I also don't have a need to. My five, yes five, dogs get along just great with my cats and one of my dogs is an American Bully.  My cats, as do a lot of others, love to be in enclosed places. They feel safe. 

Talk with your roomate about your concerns. Lastly, screaming at the dog is not the way to do it IMO. A firm NO, is better than screaming. In my experience, the dog tends to react the way you react. Get hyper and loud, the dog will do the same.

Oh, and I'm no trainer. This is just things that have worked for me. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## exotica (Sep 6, 2010)

to the above poster ur also 300 pounds it looks like i am 100 pounds a firm no and dogs will laugh at me i gota be really loud or they just ssit there and ignore me 


my roomie vanished for the night im not sure where i found thye dog sleeping on the couch with the light on he doesnt even respond too his name u say it he will just look at u side ways 

its really wierd tho i only have horror storys of peoples pets ripping apart other dogs and cats but have no personal experience 

also u hear of people using them in sick animal cruelty cases like putting them in gangs to kill pigs 

i have a lot of experience with german shepherd which have a coyote like brain and have a high self worth the pitbull seems to just be really submissive without much smarts hes really cute tho after seeing him more and more would of liked to walk him but i think he would just end up dragging me

and i dont use monster as a bad term i just say any animal with the ability to take out a man would be a monster just something to be respected pitbull has a really solid body and a huge head reminds me of a hyena lol

im starting to feel tho he has a big heart and just wants friends and is lonely


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I smell a troll.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

exotica said:


> to the above poster ur also 300 pounds it looks like i am 100 pounds a firm no and dogs will laugh at me i gota be really loud or they just ssit there and ignore me
> 
> my roomie vanished for the night im not sure where i found thye dog sleeping on the couch with the light on he doesnt even respond too his name u say it he will just look at u side ways
> 
> ...


I don't know about 300lbs he sure doesn't look it to me ! Just wondering if you don't own pit bulls as you call them why are you even here bored much ? Just to talk about them and vent about your roommate owning one? Because you really are truly stereo typing a breed you know absolutely nothing about and I find it quite offending!! If your here to learn about these dogs because you care than stop with the assumptions and take note because there are a lot of very exp American Pit bull Terrier owner's on this forum that could really teach you a thing or 2 about these dogs and real FACTS instead of myths and stereotypical BS spewed by the media who has no clue about these dogs!!! Or if your just here to get a reaction from us than don't bother just leave we don't have time for it. We don't entertain trolls


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

exotica said:


> to the above poster ur also 300 pounds it looks like i am 100 pounds a firm no and dogs will laugh at me i gota be really loud or they just ssit there and ignore me
> 
> my roomie vanished for the night im not sure where i found thye dog sleeping on the couch with the light on he doesnt even respond too his name u say it he will just look at u side ways
> 
> ...


Ummm....I'm about 70 lbs shy of 300. Size has nothing to do with how a dog listens to you. Funny, my 7 year old son has learned how to take control of the dogs.  It's called training and it sounds like this dog needs some. ANY dog, no matter the breed, without proper training can be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> I smell a troll.


Ya know, I had the same thought when I first posted in this thread but decided not to say something. I felt from the begining that the thread stank of BS, but decided to go along for the ride anyways. *shrugs*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Ummm....I'm about 70 lbs shy of 300. Size has nothing to do with how a dog listens to you. Funny, my 7 year old son has learned how to take control of the dogs.  It's called training and it sounds like this dog needs some. ANY dog, no matter the breed, without proper training can be an accident waiting to happen.


I fully agree I am a large woman ( 70 lbs or so shy of 300 myself ) however I don't even have to physically do anything to my dogs.

My mother in law "NoodlesGranny" I am sure will pop by and being barely over 100lbs herself she can handle my dogs. I only have one dog that gives her issues and he is in need of better training. Otherwise she can manage even my 65lb 6 year old intact male Stack.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I don't know about 300lbs he sure doesn't look it to me !


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::woof:

LOL!!!



> Just wondering if you don't own pit bulls as you call them why are you even here bored much ? Just to talk about them and vent about your roommate owning one? Because you really are truly stereo typing a breed you know absolutely nothing about and I find it quite offending!! If your here to learn about these dogs because you care than stop with the assumptions and take note because there are a lot of very exp American Pit bull Terrier owner's on this forum that could really teach you a thing or 2 about these dogs and real FACTS instead of myths and stereotypical BS spewed by the media who has no clue about these dogs!!! Or if your just here to get a reaction from us than don't bother just leave we don't have time for it. We don't entertain trolls


Again, :goodpost:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, this thread is starting to smell rather trollish. Isn't there a "roommate woes" forum somewhere that this would be better received?

And has already been stated - physical size has little to nothing to do with having a dog respect and obey you. I've had dogs that match me pound for pound but there was never a doubt as to who was the boss. This poster has a lot of issues and I hope for the dogs sake (if there even is a dog) that it gets re-homed to a better situation.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You asked for help and we gave you good advice you can take it or leave it. You must be a cat person because yelling and running at the dog is going to create drive and YOU ARE going to get your cat killed that way. You can here to learn and we try to help but now it just seems like you want to name call and ignore the advice. Take what you want from this thread and the info we gave you.

The best suggest is to separate the dog and cat when no one is home and give your cat a safe place to hide. If you do not want to do that, then get rid of the roommate, if you do not want to do that, we cannot help you.

Thread closed....


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Actually you can treat them very much the same way however many people do the same with cats as they do with small dogs and don't bother to train them or teach them any boundaries. Letting them wonder where every they please and do what ever they please. Many animals can be easily crate trained as it is a personal space of their own. All it takes is a little owner effort.
> 
> I am not say to crate your cats as they are obviously grown and set in thier ways, but it is in no way cruel or disgusting.
> 
> I would hope nothing where to ever happen to you nor where you ever to have an natural disaster as your cats would be traumatized by the disgusting people that would crate and board them for their safety. Unfortunately they would know no better.


I totally agree Holly !
Cats can be crated , in my first post the cat Duece is laying on is a crate and rotate cat lol ... when he would decide to be a total menace he got crated! Smokie had no problem being in a crate, heck he'd even sleep in there when the dogs weren't in it. Cats need boundaries as well ...

Op I'm 124lbs wet! If I can handle these dogs so can you size has nothing to do with confidence when handling any dog for this matter. Put your foot down and tell your room mate to *CRATE or VACATE*. One this is for sure the dog does not to be in an environment where people are uneasy of his presence nor taking the proper precautions to have both animals co exist safely. 
Performanceknls gave you a wonderful outline ...


----------

